# Hob Filters For Thick Frames?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey hey, been a while since I posted on these wee forums.
And though my P is alive and kicking this thread is not about him.

I'm trying to get hold of a HoB filter or two for a special project on a 55g tank.
Unfortunately its a desig out of the ordinary with a aluminum frame.
As a result the frame gives it an edge thickness of around 1.5-2 Inches which is way to much for most HoB filters ive looked at.

So i was wondering, does anyone know of any HoB filter type/brand of fair size that may be able to span the frame?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Check out Emporer 400 they can fit some pretty thick framed tanks. That's the only hob that I can think of that might work. Why not just go with a canister?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well the reason is i already have "Two" Canister filters, and they work just fine.
Only that one Oscar and one Pleco result in a lot of nitrate production.

So what I will be doing is gutting a HoB or two for an Aquaponics setup in order to reduce the amount of Nitrates produced.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ac110 and emp 400 are about as big as you will get so they are your best shot at fitting.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya i have an emperor 400 and its pretty big itll prolly work


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

AC110 will fit 1.5" frame no problem


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

ac 110 or emp 400.

both those bad boys will work


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks guys.









Allthough the bad news is that as far as i can tell, neither filter can be found in europe or for european power systems.(230v)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why couldn't you trim the inside lip a little to fit the filters you want & that are available.it should be thin & easy to trim.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sure there is a converter out there isn't there?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

If there are converters out there i have yet to see them.

And trimming the lip presents three problems.
1.) Weakening of the supporting structure.
2.) Aluminum shavings in the tank water.
3.) Getting the tools that can cut through thick aluminum in the first place.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Alexraptor said:


> If there are converters out there i have yet to see them.
> 
> And trimming the lip presents three problems.
> 1.) Weakening of the supporting structure. *It won't weaken it cause your not cutting the frame your cutting the lip on the frame which is only there to hold the top.*
> ...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

This is not your average aluminum framed aquarum.
There really is no "lip" the way there is for normal aquariums.
So in this case it would mean cutting into the supporting structure.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Alexraptor said:


> This is not your average aluminum framed aquarum.
> There really is no "lip" the way there is for normal aquariums.
> So in this case it would mean cutting into the supporting structure.


The support structure of a fish tank frame is on the outside to hold the top of the glass.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pics would help! Can you slice the inside lip in two spots & bend the center down?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I would if i had a camera handy atm. =/

Allthough i think i may have figured out something.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

let us know what u decided to do


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well what i will be doing, and funny enough very cheaply, is this.

I'm going to steal the in-tank overflow filter from my Aquael bow-front aquarium.
And i'm going to mount an extra supporting bracket on my Oscar tank and use it there.

It never really worked very well as a filter for that tank, but it should be just perfect to circulate tank water over plant roots.
So instead of having to buy an expensive HOB to gut, i will be able to accomplish exactly the same with only the cost of a short aluminum T-Profile


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

you will have to take some pictures to explain this,,,,


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Maybe a vid will explain it better


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm apprehensive about the amount of success you are going to gain from this plant set up. I noticed that u are using fluval cansiter filters, which is probably the main source of your issues.

Fluval canisters intake and output are right beside eachother, allowing water from the intake tube to get suckked right back out the canister, 50 percent of the water not being filtered at all.

I think if you changed your canisters to something like rena, or one FX5 you will notice a considerable differance.

You can try your idea, I just don't think you are going to be happy with the results.

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well the intake and output are crossed.
The one cansiters output is paired with the other canisters intake and vice versa.
They are doing a fine job filtering just as they should, but ordinary filters will not get rid of "Nitrate" which is the end product of the process.
For that there are only three methods.

1.) Water Changes
2.) Biological removal by way of Plants and alternatively algae scrubbers.
3.) Mechanical removal of Nitrate by way of an expensive Nitrate Filter.

So to sum it up, the filtration of the tank is working perfectly fine.
What I am actually trying to accomplish is Biological removal of "some" of the Nitrates.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i will let others chime in before i say any more. but again, i do not think this is a perminant solution to your problem.


----------

